# My 106



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Now the competition season had ended i just decided to post a few updated pictures of the car with a few more modifications done to it,

First off a few night time pics of the car


















Then a few photos taken during a recent photoshoot for modified motors



























And finally some pics of more interior mods



























During the show season i managed to win 5 trophys for both Sound Quality and overall presentation of the system, they are as follows:

1st Place Rookie SQ - Donny 2007
1st Place Experianced Open SQ - Heatwave 2007
3rd Place Experianced Open SQ - Audio Advice Open Day
1st Place Experianced Open SQ - Sound In Motion Open Day 
Best ICE Install Performance Car Club Show 2007

The equipment i used all season was from the Pioneer PRS Range as follows:

*Equipment:*
Pioneer DEH-P88RS - Head unit 
Pioneer TS-C171PRS 17cm Components 200w Max 
Pioneer TS-E1075 Co-axils - 100w peak 
Pioneer PRS-D1000 Mono Channel Class-D Amplifier 
Pioneer PRS-D200 2 Channel Class-FD Amplifier x 2 
Pioneer TS-W12PRS C-Type Subwoofer

*Wiring:*
Streetwires RCA's - ZN650 x3 
Streetwires RCA's - ZN6 1meter x1 
Streetwires Distribution Blocks x2 
Streetwires 0 Guage Wiring Kit

*Head Unit*









*A Pillar Build:*









*Door Build:*









*Centre Console:*









*Cross Overs*









*Hands Free Kit:*


















All comments welcome


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice job that is one seriously expensive little Pug!!! nice one


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol cheers man it started off as a hobby and became an obsession


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice one - would really love to get another Audio Advice set up in the car - just mayb not as serious as yours. Bound to sound excellant.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Lovely work................Must have cost £££££'s:thumb:


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Lovely looking Pug mate


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

class wee car john, theres not one thing I don't like about it (except the driver  joke lol)

You getting the rear seats re trimmed to match the fronts?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Now all you need is a engine transplant!!!

Just as well I didn't compete this year otherwise I would have those trophies in my garage - lol!!!!

Tidy car!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks everyone for all the comments

@ ruth - year the rear will be retrimmed to match the front

@ martyn - dreamer


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

lookin well john, any plans for her over the winter?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea ive a few different plans for it just depends what the money allows


----------

